# Louisiana herfage



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

I'll be down under in eunice LA from the 25th of this month till JAN 3rd. Its about 40 min's away from either alexandria or laffeyyete ( in the middle). But hell if anyone is interested in getting together, fire'n up a stick for x-mas break celebration just get ahold of me.
S.T-


----------

